# Hilti laser plumb bob



## kane co plumber (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey guys, 

Im looking to purchase a laser plumb bob, my Hilti rep has been telling me that it is all the rage with all the other plumbers he reps for. Im just trying to justify the cost and can only come up with needing it for shooting my vent out a roof... if you guys know any other practical aplications it would be much appreciated


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I use a laser plumb bob, but for laying out recessed lights. When I was a factory electrician, the factory's plumber used a laser plumb bob on the machines, right over where the air line hooked up or where the water line hooked up, so he could shine a "dot" on the ceiling way up to know exactly where to put the ell to drop to the machine. The one I use is probably cheaper than HILTI's:

http://www.contractor-books.com/RT/Laser_Plumb_Bob.htm


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

I have a Hilti PML-32 line laser, it is great for laying out suspended horizontal piping on the floor and then transferring your marks to the ceiling for drilling hangers. It is also handy for getting elevations on multiple control valves installed horizontally even. It is a tool I do use virtually everyday.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Killer... how long does it take the Hilti one to "settle down" after you move it to your next mark?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

mdshunk said:


> Killer... how long does it take the Hilti one to "settle down" after you move it to your next mark?


About five seconds unless the floor is really bad, but I don't have to move it often since it is a line laser, it shoots either a vertical, horizontal, or both line at 180 degree fan range.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> About five seconds unless the floor is really bad.


Okay, that's about the same as mine then, except mine makes a "dot". About the time I set it down and climb up the ladder, it might take a second or two more to stop bobbing around. On a wood floor, if people are walking around, it might never settle down really nice, so I just average out the sway with my calibrated eyeball and make a mark. Does your Hilti move a bit when people are walking around on a flimsy floor?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

mdshunk said:


> Okay, that's about the same as mine then, except mine makes a "dot". About the time I set it down and climb up the ladder, it might take a second or two more to stop bobbing around. On a wood floor, if people are walking around, it might never settle down really nice, so I just average out the sway with my calibrated eyeball and make a mark. Does your Hilti move a bit when people are walking around on a flimsy floor?


I work in high rises mostly, the floors are 4 inch thick concrete, they don't move much. It does not move when attached to metal studs, even if the stud moves a bit.


----------



## kane co plumber (Mar 15, 2008)

I was looking at the laser plumb bob, sounds like u recommend the line level?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

kane co plumber said:


> I was looking at the laser plumb bob, sounds like u recommend the line level?


The line level works as a chalkline and a plumb bob, for me it is a better tool for the work I do.


----------



## kane co plumber (Mar 15, 2008)

would u be insulted if i asked how much u got it for, im looking at spending 345 for the plumb bob and i go quoted 385 for the pml 32


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

kane co plumber said:


> would u be insulted if i asked how much u got it for, im looking at spending 345 for the plumb bob and i go quoted 385 for the pml 32


I really don't know to be honest, our company decided to switch over to all Hilti powertools with a service agreement, and bought tools for four trucks, only two of the trucks got lasers though. I paid $285.00 for a similar laser from Pacific Laser, and it broke about a month after I got it when a two by four fell on it, and they refused to warranty it.


----------

